
Show HN: Routable – Simplest B2B Payments - omrim
https://routable.com
======
omrim
Hi HN!

I'm one of the creators of Routable, and I’m very excited to be posting here
for the first time.

For the past year or so we’ve been laying low, working with and listening to
our beta customers. This week marks the first time we’ve shared our platform
with the world.

In short, Routable is a simple way for companies to send B2B payments (e.g.
bill payments and invoices). We work with different providers to give your
company flexible payment options without the worry of having to negotiate the
rates yourself or having to think about building the integrations.

We decided to build this product after my co-founder and I built payment
systems in-house at the companies we previously worked at. After conducting
300+ customer development interviews, we knew that this was a pain point for
companies small and large.

When we show Routable to people, they often think “oh this looks like a modern
version of my bank’s bill pay portal.” It’s a good comparison - but we do so
much more. We really focus on our strong integrations with your accounting
software and making B2B payments scalable. Would love to hear your thoughts.
:)

If you want to know how it all works, I’m happy to show a demo -- just give me
a shout!

Omri

~~~
arsenykostenko
Hey Omri, This is pretty cool! So let's say, I'm using QuickBooks, then from
the workflow perspective, do I switch to creating bills in Routable or I still
create them in QuickBooks and then open Routable to make payments, and
Routable creates bill payments records in QuickBooks?

~~~
omrim
Yep or you can create them on our platform as well and we'll create the
correct record in QBO. We like to let you decide your workflow so both work :)

Thanks for the comment

